# Adult Works and Your Characters



## Charrio (Apr 12, 2015)

First Off, This is about adult Artwork and the Use of one's own characters in porn images. 

Now my main question is, when you draw your characters in adult situations in artwork
how do you feel about knowing you made an image people will get aroused to and most
likely paw off to your character and artwork. 

Also, they person will place themselves with your character and most likely have sexual 
relations with them. 

Now How do you all feel about this?

My opinion is go for it, that's what porn is for, it was never meant as a intellectual pursuit 
just eye candy to make someone feel all tingly down there. 

Why make porno art if you 
don't want people to whack it to your art?


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Apr 12, 2015)

You said it. Basically exactly what I think as well. If you dont want people jacking off to your porn then don't post it in a public gallery XD


----------



## Gator (Apr 12, 2015)

if i were to make porn of my characters, i'd be flattered to know that people found it/them sexy enough to fap to.  :'D  so far, i haven't really done so, but i'd be perfectly happy if i did and someone besides me actually liked it.
granted, not all sexual art is made for that purpose, and even some non-sexual art could still end up being somebody's fetish, but as long as people enjoy it in one way or another, i really don't mind either way.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 12, 2015)

Gator said:


> if i were to make porn of my characters, i'd be flattered to know that people found it/them sexy enough to fap to.  :'D  so far, i haven't really done so, but i'd be perfectly happy if i did and someone besides me actually liked it.
> granted, not all sexual art is made for that purpose, and even some non-sexual art could still end up being somebody's fetish, but as long as people enjoy it in one way or another, i really don't mind either way.



I so think the same thing. 
I'm good enough to FAP to? Hell yeah thank you for the compliment. 
I just don't want to hear about how you did it or such. 

I don't find my art sexually attractive personally, My Characters are like my children, so I feel father like
toward them. To think of them sexually makes me feel uncomfortable as it should if they are your 
children. 

You're so right about non nude artwork being thought of sexually. I mean who didn't think 
dirty thoughts about some cartoon character growing up, they were never meant for you 
get off on but we did. Hell I still like Gadget, and not get off but get a smile at the art.


----------



## chuckfiala (Apr 12, 2015)

I am comfortable with drawing porn images, and if people fap to them, that is a compliment! Originally, I only drew Phantom Bunny sem-nude. Now, I draw all of my characters the same way, and most of them have had sex with the Phantom Bunny!


----------



## Hewge (Apr 12, 2015)

How flattering


----------



## Charrio (Apr 12, 2015)

Hewge said:


> How flattering



Your comment is so neutral, I can't read if it was sarcastic or not, mixed messages sorry.


----------



## Zenia (Apr 12, 2015)

It is fine by me of course... I just don't want them to tell me about it. XD


----------



## Charrio (Apr 12, 2015)

Zenia said:


> It is fine by me of course... I just don't want them to tell me about it. XD



So agree with you there, unless I asked "so what do you think would you take her to bed?" or such.
I think i did that once or twice in my early years here at FA, yeah you can guess what happened lol


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 13, 2015)

Some of my characters are simply just designs not meant to beheld as real personalities. Of course, you can do what you want with them. Most of my characters, though, are tied to their own universe, story and canon so they probably wouldn't fuck you or your characters anyway...but who am i to tell viewers if my works what to think? That being said, i just don't mind. i suppose i'd find it at least a little flattering if someone thinks my works are "worthy" of their "taste". They can even be honest and tell me about it if they aren't overly graphic or rude about it.
Just be respectful! That's the bottom line.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 13, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i suppose i'd find it at least a little flattering if someone thinks my works are "worthy" of their "taste". They can even be honest and tell me about it if they aren't overly graphic or rude about it.
> Just be respectful! That's the bottom line.



Yeah I can agree with that, I'd like to know if I was worth their time. 
Just would like to have it in a respectful manner as you mentioned


----------



## Gator (Apr 13, 2015)

Charrio said:


> I so think the same thing.
> I'm good enough to FAP to? Hell yeah thank you for the compliment.
> I just don't want to hear about how you did it or such.
> 
> ...



yeah, you never know what people will be thinking when you post stuff, even if it's nonsexual, so why worry about it?  i can understand people not wanting to hear such comments, though, in which case there's nothing wrong with them asking people not to say it, or even just not posting the art if they're concerned...
though for me, i couldn't care less.  tell me all the naughty things you'd do to my character and maybe i'll join you :U


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 13, 2015)

i've actually been subjected to erotic art of my beloved characters in a disrespectful manner. it wasn't very flattering. i didn't feel violated on a personal level but it still felt wrong.
if you ever want to post art of someone's characters in a lewd context and they haven't done so already, then ASK. There's a chance they might not be okay with it. However if the original artist has posted his/her share of erotic material, it's safe to assume they'd be cool with it if you asked. ...Then there are other artists who you can tell just won't care at all. You know which ones! it varies from artist to artist. Me, i'm cool with it.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 13, 2015)

Charrio said:


> First Off, This is about adult Artwork and the Use of one's own characters in porn images.
> 
> Now my main question is, when you draw your characters in adult situations in artwork
> how do you feel about knowing you made an image people will get aroused to and most
> ...



I thought the ONLY reason you would want to draw adult artwork is to  arouse yourself or others. If you're afraid that someone will jack off  to your characters, simply do not draw adult art of that character.

I personally will not upload adult artwork to FA or any site. I know that many furs are pervs and I could make a lot more money doing so, but it's just not how I roll.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 13, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I thought the ONLY reason you would want to draw adult artwork is to  arouse yourself or others. If you're afraid that someone will jack off  to your characters, simply do not draw adult art of that character.
> 
> I personally will not upload adult artwork to FA or any site. I know that many furs are pervs and I could make a lot more money doing so, but it's just not how I roll.



That is awesome and I commend you on your standing your ground like that, my mistake when learning was being sucked into the adult art zone before i could draw well or even was known. 
I was overwhelmed with all the requests and attention to be honest, never having received anything like it I didn't know how to react. 
So I tried to please, and it wasn't doing anything for Myself tho, the attention was good but I was learning nothing as an artist anymore. 

Praise can be bad for an artist who still needs to grow, no one is telling you what you need to change 
or grown in. The constant positive feedback makes you think you are better than you really are which is dangerous.


----------



## Furosity (Apr 13, 2015)

You know, I can honestly say I've never drawn any adult work myself. It's very strange, seeing as I'm one of the aforementioned furs who are massive pervs, but I just haven't. I think it's because I could never get aroused by something I've drawn myself. Would I draw something arousing? I don't even know as I don't know if I'm capable as such. "Suggestive" is as far as I've gone. Maybe I'll give it a go sometime I guess...


----------



## Charrio (Apr 13, 2015)

Furosity said:


> You know, I can honestly say I've never drawn any adult work myself. It's very strange, seeing as I'm one of the aforementioned furs who are massive pervs, but I just haven't. I think it's because I could never get aroused by something I've drawn myself. Would I draw something arousing? I don't even know as I don't know if I'm capable as such. "Suggestive" is as far as I've gone. Maybe I'll give it a go sometime I guess...



I feel the same way as not having any sexual arousal for my own art. 
I can appreciate it very much so, it's a sexy pic but I don't get any sexual gratification from it.
For me it's I created this so I get a Fatherly view and sexualizing my characters or art feels wrong in a way. 

I mainly draw it to please fans and I like drawing fun sexy stuff, PinUps mostly which can get quite erotic 
when pushed. You have to practice anatomy as well, which matters in adult works and then the accuracy 
for the naughty bits as well so more anatomy work. 

I think it's improved my art quite a bit in figures, I need more time spent on buildings and such now tho. 
I can draw them but my skills are shakey at best


----------



## GemWolf (Apr 13, 2015)

Some porn for me, some porn you. 
I'll have some porn, you have some too - duff beer theme song


----------



## Charrio (Apr 13, 2015)

FurryGemz said:


> Some porn for me, some porn you.
> I'll have some porn, you have some too - *Yiff bear theme song*



Fixed that one up for ya


----------



## GemWolf (Apr 14, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Fixed that one up for ya


LOL and I spelled beer wrong and so did you LOLZ - damn auto correct


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 14, 2015)

What features in a character people find sexy differ so much it is hard to pin down what is arousing art and what isn't. I mean the style of herms drawn with massive cocks and tits looks just weird to me but people get off to that. Same with cub material.

When thinking about my character design I just went with what I felt comfortable with. I have never had any x rated done of him - but I have been told I should. Since I am shy in real life that feels kind of awkward to me. Perhaps I should, I don't know.

I don't know if my character would be classed as sexy or not. If someone did I wouldn't mind at all - I would feel flattered if anything.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

VintageLynx said:


> What features in a character people find sexy differ so much it is hard to pin down what is arousing art and what isn't. I mean the style of herms drawn with massive cocks and tits looks just weird to me but people get off to that. Same with cub material.
> 
> When thinking about my character design I just went with what I felt comfortable with. I have never had any x rated done of him - but I have been told I should. Since I am shy in real life that feels kind of awkward to me. Perhaps I should, I don't know.
> 
> I don't know if my character would be classed as sexy or not. If someone did I wouldn't mind at all - I would feel flattered if anything.



I honestly don't get the over exaggerated sex organs on herm art either. 
I understand Herms and the attraction but why so, well deformed in my opinion 

I was the same way when I started, didn't feel comfortable with the idea of my character being sexualized. 
But eventually I did try it, and it's kind of a freedom in ways, you would never do these things IRL so it was 
kinda fun and exciting. 

Oh and FYI, I'm sure someone finds your fursona attractive, especially if you were asked to draw such.


----------



## BRN (Apr 14, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I personally will not upload adult artwork to FA or any site. I know that many furs are pervs and I could make a lot more money doing so, but it's just not how I roll.



I found this interesting because it doesn't explicitly rule out _drawing_ adult artwork. Following on from that I can only ask why you might draw something with love and care, but not share it, you know?

Porn gets fapped to, sure, but denizens like myself of the porn world are generally not pawing to every dick we see. (Believe me, if we did that, it'd be a dry summer.) Amongst the several dozens to hundreds of adult artists I've had the pleasure of chatting with over time, very few -- exactly four names come to mind  -- enjoy their own work... there's kinda almost a culture of aesthetic appreciation to it. Heck, I'd argue there's _more_ of a culture of artistic appreciation amongst the porn community. Mostly, folks are just seeking to inspire interest amongst _other_ content creators so that they can seed interest in the kinds of things they want to see from them. Ironically, it tends to lead towards people trying _really_ hard to preserve dignity in the things they're 34'ing. Â¯\_(ãƒ„)_/Â¯


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

BRN said:


> I found this interesting because it doesn't explicitly rule out _drawing_ adult artwork. Following on from that I can only ask why you might draw something with love and care, but not share it, you know?
> 
> Porn gets fapped to, sure, but denizens like myself of the porn world are generally not pawing to every dick we see. (Believe me, if we did that, it'd be a dry summer.) Amongst the several dozens to hundreds of adult artists I've had the pleasure of chatting with over time, very few -- exactly four names come to mind  -- enjoy their own work... there's kinda almost a culture of aesthetic appreciation to it. Heck, I'd argue there's _more_ of a culture of artistic appreciation amongst the porn community. Mostly, folks are just seeking to inspire interest amongst _other_ content creators so that they can seed interest in the kinds of things they want to see from them. Ironically, it tends to lead towards people trying _really_ hard to preserve dignity in the things they're 34'ing. Â¯\_(ãƒ„)_/Â¯



Really nice points here, I'll try and answer one or two. 
As to why one doesn't place adult art online, me personally I do this for a few reasons. 
Clients will ask for it not to be placed online, some of the people would rather keep their fetishes quiet. 
I also do this, keep a bunch of stuff offline and personal just for me, I'm sure when I die there will be a WTF moment once my paper sketchbooks are found lol
The other reason is an artist or creator wants to keep a character from being sexualized as they feel too strong a bond with something they are quite in love with that they made. 

I have agree with ya there that a lot of artists use porn as a conversation starter with fellow artists, yeah i don't know why all the false dignity when 
your audience is fapping like a spider monkey on the curtains.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Apr 14, 2015)

One of the most popular drawings in my gallery currently is a drawing of my character's feet. I wouldn't consider myself to have a foot fetish, but I know that some of the people who have favorited it probably do, and who knows what they did with it. 

I actually just commissioned an adult drawing of my own character and my real life boyfriend. At first the artist didn't know what I was looking for in a pose so she turned the rejected pose into a ych. Now people are bidding on putting their characters in the place of me and my boyfriend xD 

I basically see my character as myself, but I want people to admire her. Yeah I'd rather they keep the less savory comments to themselves, but I don't mind having her being called sexy or pretty, and I'd love to draw her nude/in compromising positions more often when I have time.

Its sort of strange. As an artist I have a policy for not drawing porn as a commission, but I do enjoy it and would draw it for myself.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't do or have porn drawn of my sona. Well I had one done but I felt awkward about it. Plus I've had people on FA admit they have whacked it to my fursuit paws soo yeah.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 14, 2015)

Well, not as an artist, but as a writer, I already know that people are going to be...aroused by what I put down on Microsoft Word and I'm okay with that.


----------



## leafwhiskers (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey if they wanna pay for it they can "paw" all they like.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

leafwhiskers said:


> Hey if they wanna pay for it they can "paw" all they like.



I feel the same way about drawing stuff. 
Hell it's not my cup of tea sometimes and insane some days. 
But I'll do anything for cash, only thing i wont draw is toddler porn, human or furry. 

Yeah, since i have to layout the drawing and then focus on how things look down there, *shudders*
NO don't want to go there or god forbid need a reference, Jesus the idea alone makes me shiver


----------



## RailRide (Apr 19, 2015)

Well, after giving the main question some thought...

I do have one character who is specifically intended to get into adult situations. Some of the others _could_, and a couple of them are unlikely to.

None of these characters are 'fursonas' or represent me in any other way though. And all of the fanart I've received has been G-rated. As well as all the art trades. (I didn't specifically request that they be tame, that's just how they turned out.)

Of the characters that could get involved in arousing situations, I expect that _somebody_ is either spanking it or otherwise touching themselves to at least _some_ of that artwork.

If someone went "I CAME" in the comments, I'd laugh and think nothing more of it (even if I imagined they probably did). But any more detail than that goes right into the uncanny valley. 

Unless it's a _character_ of yours that was _drawn_ doing it 

---PCJ


----------



## Charrio (Apr 19, 2015)

RailRide said:


> Well, after giving the main question some thought...
> 
> I do have one character who is specifically intended to get into adult situations. Some of the others _could_, and a couple of them are unlikely to.
> 
> ...



Oh, do you add personalities for the characters. 
Like this one is an intellectual so doesn't pursue naughty things?
For me I know people paw off to my works, been told it many times, which isn't too bad
but it makes me feel awkward like all i can say is, "Cool...Thanks glad you like her so"
I really don't know what to say in response, I'm very awkward in life and sometimes
I don't know how to react, it's my bane or personal demon.


----------



## RailRide (Apr 19, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Oh, do you add personalities for the characters.
> Like this one is an intellectual so doesn't pursue naughty things?
> For me I know people paw off to my works, been told it many times, which isn't too bad
> but it makes me feel awkward like all i can say is, "Cool...Thanks glad you like her so"
> ...



Yep, the characters have definite personalities. Many of them are passively explored in the various comics way back in the early part of my gallery.

There does happen to be an intellectual, who you'd never guess--she has the wildest hair of the bunch. I won't say she's a 'stick-in-the-mud' (someone else is--but not in the way the phrase suggests), but there are others more inclined to carnal pursuits. 

One of those not-so-inclined to "teh sex0r" you might suspect is not as 'pure' as she imagines herself to be, but needs to lighten up 'cause I've grown too accustomed to depicting her as something of a Debbie Downer, and she wasn't conceived as one.

---PCJ


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 19, 2015)

I have no idea why anyone would find porn I draw arousing enough to jack off to, but if they do then that's good for them and I don't care
I don't even care if people draw their fursona in sexual situations with mine, as long as it's not something like feral, scat, fat, inflation, or cub porn. I don't like these things whatsoever and would not like my fursonas drawn in them.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 19, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I have no idea why anyone would find porn I draw arousing enough to jack off to, but if they do then that's good for them and I don't care
> I don't even care if people draw their fursona in sexual situations with mine, as long as it's not something like feral, scat, fat, inflation, or cub porn. I don't like these things whatsoever and would not like my fursonas drawn in them.



I might be sick, well more than likely. 
But I like feral in furry, not IRL or anything but the idea of drawing is nice. 
But then most of my males aren't humanoid so to speak so it may be 
close enough to my style it's acceptable. 

IRL I do like Chubby and BBW females, that natural body is beautiful to me. 

I can definitely pass on the others.


----------



## Filter (Apr 20, 2015)

Charrio said:


> I also do this, keep a bunch of stuff offline and personal just for me, I'm sure when I die there will be a WTF moment once my paper sketchbooks are found lol



I know that feel, lol.

None of the things mentioned in the OP give me pause (paws? :3), but I am somewhat concerned about it  ruining my reputation outside of the fandom. As a result, not much of it gets posted these days. Instead, it sits on my computer to be edited little by little over the years in the off-chance that I decide to start posting adult stuff again. It's more of a "they wouldn't understand" situation than anything I'd consider outright wrong (just lines on paper and my kinks are legal in all 50) but yeah, maybe blame my strict upbringing for that one. No problems with other people doing it, but Murphy's law poses a real challenge for me. Not that I draw a ton of NSFW stuff, but still.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 20, 2015)

If I meant the art piece to be porn I have no problem with people doing what they will with it. I might be a little freaked out if someone was all "I CAME TO THIS" with a pic that was not at all supposed to be pornographic, but for the most part I'm pretty hard to disturb with that kind of stuff.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2015)

Filter said:


> I know that feel, lol.
> 
> None of the things mentioned in the OP give me pause (paws? :3), but I am somewhat concerned about it  ruining my reputation outside of the fandom. As a result, not much of it gets posted these days. Instead, it sits on my computer to be edited little by little over the years in the off-chance that I decide to start posting adult stuff again. It's more of a "they wouldn't understand" situation than anything I'd consider outright wrong (just lines on paper and my kinks are legal in all 50) but yeah, maybe blame my strict upbringing for that one. No problems with other people doing it, but Murphy's law poses a real challenge for me. Not that I draw a ton of NSFW stuff, but still.



I understand you keeping it low profile for image sake, but what is your career?
Like if your a children's teacher and draw hardcore porn, that will be an issue as it 
has for some furs who seem to vanished when people posted their life info.


----------



## Filter (Apr 20, 2015)

Charrio said:


> I understand you keeping it low profile for image sake, but what is your career?
> Like if your a children's teacher and draw hardcore porn, that will be an issue as it
> has for some furs who seem to vanished when people posted their life info.


I'm an IT guy. Sure there are lots of furs in this field, or so I hear online, but none that I'm aware of where I work. I try to maintain a professional image. I also do clean art. Whoever I settle down with will end up seeing this stuff, so I try to keep things tame for their sake. Same for family and friends. I've always envied folks who had more liberal and understanding peers, but some of this is beyond my control. Gotta pay the bills. I'm basically an unassuming guy who means well. Adult work can really rub some people the wrong way, however, and the kind of misunderstanding that ensues might jeopardize my future opportunities. The art itself isn't a big deal, and neither is furry in general, but I'd rather this not come back and bite me. Why subject myself to unnecessary drama at work? Sorry, it's hard to explain.


----------



## Amethyst star (May 4, 2015)

If it's with my male character I don't care,they could paw off all they want,I'm a bit more protective about my female characters though,if they're in a position where they're having secks with some other character it either has to be one of mine,one that I aproved of first and of course in good taste (no rape,sexual assault etc type of thing) that being said if someone drew some NSFW art of one of my characters I'd be happy ofcourse the only thing that could ruin it is either what I already mentioned or something really gross.


----------



## PimpNuttz (May 5, 2015)

Honestly the thought of it doesn't even phase me. I'm having plenty of fun drawing pr0n, it's even moreso knowing others enjoy the end result.
In more ways than one.


----------

